#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Vientiane Guesthouse Syri 2

## dirtydog

This guesthouse in vientiane isn't bad, its on Setthathirat Road opposite Wat In Peng and about 250 meters from Tha Taipan Hotel, rooms are from 60,000kip to 110,000kip, ie from 250baht per night for a fan room, outside bathrooms with hotwater, although one of the heaters didn't work so you have to avoid that one, the place is pretty clean, you get a couple of towels, small soaps and a bottle of water.

Setthathirat Road and the road the Taipan hotel is on are probably the best places to look for guesthouses, the Taipan hotel road leads to the River Mekong so its real close to all the river front restaurants, and there are plenty of restaurants and bars on Setthathirat Road, plus a few temples for those into a bit of culture.

The front of the guesthouse.



Its a no smoking hotel but has a couple of seats outside in the baking hot sun where you can smoke, obviously no ashtrays or anything like that.



The guesthouse foyer is quite nice, few fishtanks and they sell soft drinks, who goes to Laos to drink softdrinks when they got beer Lao down the road though.



The bedroom, this one overlooked the temple.





One of the shared toilets, pretty clean, bum gun and toilet paper.



Syri 2 Guesthouse,
63/6-7 Setthathirat Road,
Vientiane,
Phone, 021 241345.

----------


## peterpan

I stayed at the PP guest house on the road that runs by the river, what a fvcking DUMP. 
Only stayed there because my Dutch mate was there and he said it was alright, ALRIGHT ! fucking cloggies what would they know!
Only good thing about was the Coffee shop next door, Sabaidii Coffee, crap name but not bad coffee albeit at starbucks prices 60Bt cappuccino.

----------


## blackgang

I used to stay at a hotel, BOUCHADAKHAM HOTEL on Dongpalane Road and it was a 1/2 block to where they used to issue the visa's if you went out the back of the hotel, good rooms and in house dining room and the prices was less than 500 baht a day.  3??, don't remember.
Office phone-[856-21] 452 053.
Been a few years, I have been meaning to post this for some time now, but couldn't find the card. 

Is that a good enough excuse????

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Seeing as you were so close to the Tai Pan Hotel, I presume you spend a bit of time in the Full Moon Cafe? My favourite bar in Vientiane.

----------


## blackgang

No, we went down to the Swedish bakery and a Frog joint and an Ital place, and did eat in the dining room and over on the street behind the hotel was a shop we ate in, but Loa chuck is just a tab better than Thai so I would not make a habit of it either.
as you must know,, I prefer beef steak and spuds.
But I did notice that you could hardly choke it down.555

----------


## peterpan

A Brit guy whose details I have misplaced has started a restaurant / Bar rooms for rent 2 mins away from the Thai Embassy, I saw the rooms which looked tidy,spacious, AC, cable etc but no attached bathroom 500 Bt. 
The bar looked OK with a decent enough Menu, food a bit pricey but ample portions. 
When I find the details I will post them but if you look to yr right outside the embassy you can see the canopy, for some reason he has given it an Italian name. If good place for shelter and a beer 15,000 Kp large Beer Lao, he also had Tiger, Leo and Singha on the menu, now why would you want to drink that crap in Lao?

----------


## dirtydog

I have never been to the full moon cafe, been past it loads of times though.
500baht you got to have your own toilet and shower, if they said that to me I would have thought they were joking.

----------


## blackgang

Wifey says it was 500 we paid at that hotel. But it was nice and a comfortable place.
Shitter, shower,TV and aircon.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

I stayed at several places on the cheap end, but my favourite was Lani Guesthouse. A bit pricier, but lovely old house, great breakkie, nice folks.

----------

